
FOIA release on DOJ records of Tesla's documents at his death [pdf] - archivist1
https://github.com/cris691/tesla-foia/blob/master/61392/146-7-51-0/146-7-51-0.pdf
======
archivist1
This is not new information, but some newly released documents about an
already known story: what happened to Tesla's materials after his death.

